# Bay Hippie Outfitters 2018



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Warm weather and plenty of sunshine ! 2018 Fishing season is here and we?re ready to put all of our Cutomers on their trip of a lifetime ! Come stay at our lodge fully stocked with everything you need ! Full kitchen and two bbq pits ! Or if you don?t feel like cooking ask about our full package deal and we will provide all the food and drinks you?ll need ! Here are some pictures from last years trips! Give us a call to get your date booked today before we fill up ! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------

